# 78 Datsun 620 P/U, Idle Problem



## zluke13 (Jul 11, 2006)

I replaced my factory carb recently with a Holley that was supposed to be a direct bolt on. They looked identical. When I got the new carb installed the idle was extremely fast. I double checked all of the vaccum lines and everything looks good. I even put the old carb back on and that didnt fix the problem. I must have messed with something, but I can't seem to figure out what it is. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mcalkins3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I would guess that you either have a leak on the gasket surface or.... the throttle cable is tweaked.


----------

